# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Συγκέντρωση Υπογραφών.

## Roi Baudoin

Στην προσπάθεια που γίνεται για τη διάσωση του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" σχεδιάζουμε να συναντηθούμε την Κυριακή 13 Απριλίου το μεσημέρι στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά προκειμένου να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές .
Το σημείο συνάντησης θα είναι το κιόσκι με τα περιοδικά μέσα στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά, δίπλα στα ακυρωτικά των εισητηρίων. Θα είμαστε εκεί από τις 12:00 έως τις 14:00 μ.μ. προκειμένου να συγκεντρώσουμε τις υπογραφές.
Όποιος φίλος θέλει να βοηθήσει καλό θα είναι να έρθει την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά.
Όσο περισσότερες υπογραφές, τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σας ενημερώνουμε για την επιστολή που έγινε στους φορείς για το Γεώργιο Εξπρές.



_Για την διάσωση του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ “ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ”_ 

_ώστε να γίνει το πρώτο πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο για την ακτοπλοΐα_ 

_Κοινοποίηση σε: - Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής_ 
_Πολιτικής_
_- Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού_
_- Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών_
_- Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος_
_- Δήμο Πειραιά_
_- Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος_


_Αθήνα, 14 Απριλίου 2008_

_Προς: Οποιονδήποτε_ 
_μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται_ 

_Κύριοι,_ 
_με την παρούσα επιστολή θα θέλαμε να ζητήσουμε και την δική σας συνδρομή και διαμεσολάβηση στην τεράστια προσπάθεια που καταβάλλουμε για την διάσωση ενός ιστορικού καραβιού της νεώτερης ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, προκειμένου να γίνει το πρώτο πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο γι’ αυτόν τον κλάδο της ναυτιλίας μας._
_Πρόκειται για το Ε/Γ–Ο/Γ «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ» (το πρώην “ROI BAUDOUIN” της “RegievoorMaritiemTransport” του Βελγίου. Είναι το τελευταίο εναπομείναν μιας σειράς κλασικών ευρωπαϊκών πλοίων εξαιρετικής κατασκευής, χτισμένο το 1965 στα ιστορικά πλέον ναυπηγεία Cockerill Yards του Βελγίου και ένα από τα καλύτερα και πιο δημοφιλή πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας που πέρασαν ποτέ από την Ελλάδα._
_Ένα καράβι που χάραξε νέους δρόμους και προοπτικές στις ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές των Κυκλάδων από το 1983 έως το 2000 και εισήγαγε νέα πρωτοποριακά δεδομένα στην αναβάθμιση των μέχρι τότε προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών προς το επιβατικό κοινό, σηματοδώντας έτσι την μεταβατική εποχή από τα παλιότερα πλοία των Ιταλικών (κυρίως) αποζημιώσεων στα πλοία της νεότερης σύγχρονης ακτοπλοΐας. Ένα θρυλικό σκαρί απαράμιλλης ομορφιάς και μιας σπάνιας κατασκευής και τέχνης που εξέλιπε πλέον, ένα καθαρόαιμο γνήσιο θαλασσοβάπορο με αεροδυναμικές γραμμές και αναλογίες, που προσέφερε ανελλιπώς επί χρόνια τις υπηρεσίες του στα νησιά σε κάθε περίσταση και ανάγκη και πολλάκις κάτω από πολύ αντίξοες συνθήκες. Ένα υπέροχο κλασικό καράβι που εκπροσωπεί επάξια μια ολόκληρη γενιά πλοίων που δούλεψαν και προήγαγαν την ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα και που στάθηκαν επί χρόνια οι αιμοδότες για την τουριστική και οικονομική ανάπτυξη των νησιών. Ένα καράβι το οποίο στην ουσία αποτελούσε από μόνο του Ναυτική Ακαδημία στο Αιγαίο, ενώ ταυτοχρόνως αγαπήθηκε εξαιρετικά από ναυτικούς, νησιώτες και απλούς επιβάτες όπως εμείς που παλεύουμε τώρα να το σώσουμε από τα νύχια των διαλυτών έχοντας ως αμείλικτους αντιπάλους μας το χρόνο και το χρήμα._
_Αυτό το ανεκτίμητης ιστορικής, ναυπηγικής και συναισθηματικής αξίας πλοίο, που στάθηκε σημείο αναφοράς και σφράγισε μια ολόκληρη σημαντική εποχή της αμιγώς ελληνόκτητης παραδοσιακής ακτοπλοΐας, ετοιμάζεται να αναχωρήσει για τα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας εντός αυτής της εβδομάδας, ενώ εμείς αγωνιζόμαστε να το κρατήσουμε εδώ ζωντανό και ακέραιο για να γίνει το πρώτο πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο στην Ελλάδα που θα φιλοξενήσει όλα τα αρχεία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, κάτι το οποίο δεν υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα σ’ αυτήν την κατ’ εξοχήν νησιωτική χώρα._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Για την επίτευξη αυτού ακριβώς του σκοπού ζητάμε και την δική σας αρωγή και παρέμβαση με την διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντος, προτού το_ 
_Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ» χαθεί κι αυτό ανεπιστρεπτί στα μακρινά διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας όπως τόσα άλλα αγαπημένα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας τα τελευταία χρόνια._
_          Δεν είναι δυνατόν τα πάντα σ’ αυτήν τη χώρα να αποτιμώνται σε χρήμα, παραγκωνίζοντας κάθε άλλου είδους αξία όπως π.χ. η ναυτική τιμή, συνείδηση και παιδεία._
_          Δεν είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε  μονίμως ο πιο άναυτος λαός, που θυσιάζει τα πάντα στον βωμό του εφήμερου και φτηνιάρικου εμπορικού κέρδους._
_          Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξεπουλάμε έναντι ευτελών χρηματικών ποσών με το κομμάτι και τον τόνο για scrap όλα μας τα πλοία σύμβολα και ορόσημα μαζί με την  ναυτική μας μνήμη και ιστορία._
_          Είμαστε η μοναδική ίσως ναυτική χώρα στον κόσμο που δεν έχει πλωτά Ναυτικά Μουσεία για κάθε περίοδο και κλάδο της ναυτικής της ιστορίας. Αντιθέτως, διατηρητέα πλοία-μουσεία άλλων χωρών όχι μόνο συντηρούνται αλλά και επισκέπτονται κατά καιρούς μεγάλα λιμάνια ανά την υφήλιο, προβάλλοντας την ναυτική πολιτιστική κληρονομιά των χωρών τους και ελκύοντας χιλιάδες επισκέπτες που σπεύδουν να τα θαυμάσουν συνεισφέροντας παράλληλα στα έξοδά τους με τα αντίτιμα των εισιτηρίων τους.  Η δική μας μάλιστα ναυτική ιστορία δεν εξαντλείται μόνο στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Υπάρχει και το Εμπορικό Ναυτικό με τους δύο βασικούς άξονές του: την ποντοπόρο φορτηγό ναυτιλία καθώς και το εξίσου ζωτικής και εθνικής σημασίας κεφάλαιο της ακτοπλοΐας. Ας διασώσουμε, έστω ενδεικτικά, από ένα τουλάχιστον αντιπροσωπευτικό πλοίο-μουσείο για τον κάθε κλάδο της. Ειδικότερα, για την ακτοπλοΐα ζητάμε να διασωθεί το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ» που υπήρξε μία από τις σημαντικότερες και πιο αξιόλογες κι αγαπημένες μάχιμες μονάδες της._
_          Το συγκεκριμένο μάλιστα καράβι αποτελεί εξίσου ιστορικό κεφάλαιο και ναυτική πολιτιστική κληρονομιά όχι μόνο της Ελλάδας, αλλά και της γενέτειράς του, του Βελγίου. Έχουμε πληθώρα μηνυμάτων συμπαράστασης για την προσπάθεια διάσωσης του F/B «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ»/”ROIBAUDOUIN” και από την Ελλάδα και από το Βέλγιο, αλλά αυτό δεν αρκεί εφόσον δεν έχουμε στο πλευρό μας και κάποιον επίσημο φορέα ή χορηγό που θα μπορούσε να μας στηρίξει πρακτικά και ουσιαστικά για να το διεκδικήσουμε εγκαίρως και να το αξιοποιήσουμε αναλόγως στην συνέχεια._
_          Θα ήταν ντροπή και έγκλημα να αφήσουμε αυτό το αριστουργηματικό και για πολλούς λόγους ιστορικό καράβι να καταλήξει στα διαλυτήρια την στιγμή κατά την οποία έχουν ευαισθητοποιηθεί και κινητοποιηθεί πάρα πολλοί ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές και θαυμαστές του που το θέλουν να επιζήσει.    _ 
_          Τι πιο όμορφο θέαμα από ένα τέτοιο γοητευτικό σαϊτένιο σκαρί να κοσμεί ως πλωτό Μουσείο το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας μας, λαμπρύνοντας με την παρουσία του το νέο κτίριο του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, και να φιλοξενεί στους χώρους του εκθέματα από άλλα παλιά πλοία, μία διαρκή έκθεση φωτογραφικού και άλλου αρχειακού υλικού από την ιστορία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, των πλοίων και των λιμανιών μας! (υλικό που έχουμε στα χέρια μας όλοι εμείς και το οποίο ευχαρίστως θα διαθέσουμε όλοι μας οικειοθελώς γι’ αυτόν τον σκοπό)._
_          Τι πιο όμορφο θέαμα από το να αντικρίζει κανείς μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά έναν ζωντανό θρύλο της ακτοπλοΐας, εκεί όπου τώρα βλέπει δεμένα μόνο απρόσωπα τυποποιημένα ταχύπλοα! Πόσες πολιτιστικές δραστηριότητες θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενήσει στους χώρους του κι ακόμα –γιατί όχι; - να χρησιμεύει και ως εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο για τους φοιτητές των Ακαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού….   _ 
_          Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους ζητάμε την κατεπείγουσα παρέμβασή σας για να μην φύγει από την Ελλάδα για τα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας τις προσεχείς ημέρες το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ». Δυστυχώς, λόγω των ασφυκτικών προθεσμιών, δεν είχαμε τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για την συλλογή περισσότερων υπογραφών και από άλλες περιοχές της νησιωτικής χώρας. Πληροφορηθήκαμε αργοπορημένα και όλως τυχαίως την πώληση του καραβιού για scrap τον προηγούμενο μήνα, εξ ου και τα περιορισμένα χρονικά περιθώρια αντίδρασης._
_          Δεν γνωρίζουμε σε ποιους brokers πουλήθηκε το  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ». Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι τα στοιχεία του μέχρι πρότινος πλοιοκτήτη του που μπορεί να σας δώσει αυτήν την πληροφορία εφόσον του ζητηθεί:_
_                 Ευάγγελος Βεντούρης_
_                 Νοταρά 67, 185 35 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ_
_                 Τηλ.:      210 4114911_
_                 FAX :     2104114915_
_                 e-mail :  agiosgeorgios@ath.forthnet.gr_
_Τελικά είμαστε μια ναυτική χώρα που δεν σέβεται τα πλοία που την στήριξαν και την ανέδειξαν, ώστε να τα αφήσουμε να χάνονται τόσο άδικα και αβασάνιστα: S.O.S. … Save Our Ship …_
_Ευελπιστώντας ότι δεν έχουν εκλείψει παντελώς το φιλότιμο και η ναυτική συνείδηση κι ευαισθησία σ’ αυτήν την χώρα,_


_Μετά τιμής,_
_Οι κάτωθι υπογεγραμμένοι_
_(όλοι όσοι υπόγραψαν για να σωθεί το πλοίο)_

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Να ρωτήσω αν στείλατε τις υπογραφές στο ΥΕΝ? Είχα πει στον Αντώνη ότι θα προσπαθούσα ν μαζέψω και εγώ υπογραφές και μέχρις στιγμής έχω ορισμένες. Να σας τις στείλω ή όχι?:???:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΩΝ* ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ  *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ &#171;ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ&#187;*
ΣΕ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ 

Όποιος επιθυμεί να συνδράμει σ’ αυτήν την προσπάθεια και εθελοντικά με τις γνώσεις του, μπορεί προαιρετικά να αναγράφει και την επαγγελματική του ιδιότητα για όποιες τυχόν απαραίτητες νομικές και οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες χρειαστεί να γίνουν, προκειμένου να διαμορφωθεί ένας πλήρης φάκελος για το πλοίο με σκοπό την ανεύρεση χορηγών και επιχορηγήσεων. 

*Πατήστε εδώ για να συμπληρώσετε την φόρμα συμμετοχής*

----------

